# Video from Copiah Creek last weekend!



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is a video I made of the southern mud junkies at Copiah creek last weekend. The black brute is a Flynt's 840 and other brute is just stock 750. Both brutes have muzzys.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

*Vid from Copiah Creek last weekend*

that looks like ya had a ton o fun :rockn:


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

O yes a ton! It was some good riding that weekend.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah that looked like so good ol m i crooked letter crooked letter mud right thurr


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thats some nasty stuff, looks like fun.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Dude, killer video. Nice job with the tandom ride through the hole with your girl. That was cool.

thanks for sharing.

take care..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey man how often yall ride down there


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

We go out there almost every weekend. We switch back and forth between that and rocks bottom.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey man how often yall ride there?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't made it to eather yet this year how's the riding down at them this year


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Copiah has been real good. Been real wet for some reason so not much dust. I actually am going to Rocks probably this weekend but last time I went it was real good.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Great Video...


----------

